# Unique Motorhoming Questionnaire, INPUT needed



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I have commissioned a developer to create a questionnaire module here on MHF, it is almost complete and now I want to launch it with a motorhoming questionnaire

I want questions to add to it now, so any ideas ?

I was thinking along the lines of:

How long have you been a motorhomer ?
What motorhome do you own ?
What chassis is it built on ?
Is it automatic / manual ?
Which countries on the continent have you visited ?
Do you use Aires / Stellplatz ?
Have you ever Wild camped ?
How old are you ?

etc...

The results will be available in pie and bar chart format with percentages so will make for very interesting reading 

I will be also running another questionnaire but this one will be about MHF in particular


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> Which countries on the continent have you visited ?
> Do you use Aires / Stellplatz ?
> Have you ever Wild camped ?


I would suggest that those types of questions need a 'how many times' type of phrasing to make them a bit more meaningful. I have used aires and wild camped but not anywhere near as many times as those who do it as part of their way of motorhoming.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

What sort of motorhome is it
A class
Coachbuilt
Van conversion
American


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Do you share the driving?

Who is responsible for the navigating?

Who maintains your vehicle? (self / garage / specialist)

What accessories did you buy and in what order of preference?

Are you a member of e.g. CC, C&CC, MHC etc. ?

How often do you use your vehicle?

Where do you store it ? (own property / paid storage / indoors / outdoors)

Are you a member of a breakdown organisation (if so which AA, RAC, Green flag etc.)

Have you ever used their services ?

If so have you ever needed to be "recovered"?

Have you ever weighed your vehicle ? (empty / loaded)

Do you tow behind your vehicle ?

Do you use club sites / municipal sites / commercial sites (as a measure of frequency of total use)

In your vehicle do you carry spare parts / tools / electrical spares?

I am sure I can come up with many more, feel free to reject / prune / ignore as you wish!

Dave


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

_How often do you use your vehicle? _

Difficult to define.

Better would be:

How many nights each year do you spend in your MH?


----------



## daveharry (Nov 6, 2007)

I WOULD TAKE ALL OF THE THREE REPLIES & EDIT THEM TO GET A PROFORMA TYPE QUESTIONAIRE.
DAVE


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Did you buy from new? (maybe make model)
How to you rate the build quality?
How do you rate the dealer?
How do you rate the after sales service?
Do you have a habitation check, yearly, sometimes, never?
Where do you holiday? England, Ireland, Scotland Europe?

Graham


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

pippin said:


> _How often do you use your vehicle? _
> 
> Difficult to define.
> 
> ...


or what is your annual mileage?

under 3000
3001-5000
5001-10000
over 10000

simialar bracketing for:

How many motorhomes have you owned?

peedee


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

How long have you owned your current Motorhome for.
What average mpg does your Motorhome return.
What is your current annual insurance cost.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Were you previously a camper/ caravaner
Do you take pets with you
Do you take children with you
Do you try to avoid school holiday periods.
At what age do you feel you may give up motorhoming.
How often do you change Motorhome.


Dave p


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

_or what is your annual mileage?

under 3000 
3001-5000 
5001-10000 
over 10000

*similar bracketing for:

How many motorhomes have you owned? *

peedee_

I think we would all have to answer under 3000 motorhomes!!

(Except Brownhills)


----------



## Paludic (Apr 17, 2007)

hi Nuke,
how about first setting up what the objective is for the Questionnaire?
For instance, is it to establish what we motorhomers have already done? 
or is to ask what we would like to do with our motorhoming and what's stopping us doing that?
Or what information we would like to know -- about each other?
Or whether we use MHF for motorhome relevant information, or having found MHF we then keep coming back because we have found a like minded group of wonderfully chatty people?

Sorry if I'm being difficult, or even pedantic.... but I've recently been having wonderful "discussions" with my local authority about how if you put out leading questionnaires OF COURSE you'll get the answers you were seeking..... rather than an impartial assessment of a current situation. :roll: 
Nothing to do with motorhomes!

best wishes
Sally


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Questionaire*

What Always intrigues me is....

What other types of Holidays do you take other than Motorhome Camping?

Short Haul Flights (Europe)
Long Haul (Worldwide)
Coach Tours
Self Drive (Car)
Waterways (Canal Boats etc)

Our motorhome is our only means of Holiday/Weekend breaks.

I am very surprised by how many motorhomers spend time on flights, package holidays, worldwide holidays, family visits, winter sun weeks and so on.

An odd one but would be interested to see what the statistics are!

TM


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Nuke there are a lot of open questions in this proposed survey They are very time-consuming to collate and it makes results difficult to tabulate (here speaks the voice of experience from research I have done in the past). However, it would be a very interesting survey.

It could include questions like 
Do you prepare most meals in the van/eat out.
What proportion of the year do you spend in the MH
Do you use the MH full-time / part time / for holidays / for weekends / never sleep in it


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

pippin said:


> I think we would all have to answer under 3000 motorhomes!!
> 
> (Except Brownhills)


     ok I think you know what I meant? I was just being lazy with the typing. Ok take of the last three digits. 

peedee


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

ok some excellent ideas here which i am adding in

FYI the results from the questionnaire are automatically collated and charted in bar and pie format 



> how about first setting up what the objective is for the Questionnaire?


Just purely an informative and interesting feedback with no agenda, hence me asking the members for questions lol as otherwise i get accused of trying to sell the site on or similar in the past when i do surveys 

The results of the questionnaire will be displayed to members on completion of entering their feedback and so it is rolling stats so to speak.

I will run it for a period of time and then produce results for everyone to see.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

MrsW said:


> Do you use the MH full-time / part time / for holidays / for weekends / never sleep in it


I would be interested in coupling this with how people view themselves: Fulltimer without bricks & mortar / Fulltimer with bolt-hole available / Long termer / Extended holiday user / Holiday maker / Weekender / Office on wheels.

Another topic might be internet use:
UK Dongle / Local country dongle / Hotspots / Campsite WiFi / Alden Satellite / Astra Connect / Other

Of course, you will want a question about what other forums people use 8O 
Ok. only joking :lol: 
Patrick


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

How about

"If someone living close buys a similar make/model MH would you be prepared to share your experiences of what you find good and bad and what have you added to improve it"


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

Agree with previous comments about leading people to answers, but multiple choice always gives the easiest analysis rather than type in the answer, (Spelling and boredom issues with latter)
Apart from the obvious yes/no/don't know with many multiple choice questions it pays to add the category "other"
What is your favourite colour?
red green blue other
Too many entries in "other" means your question didn't have enough options and perhaps needs a supplementary text entry area
If other please state... but then you have a task to analyse the results when all are in.

Best of luck,
Steve


----------



## CullodenMuir (Dec 11, 2005)

Is your motorhome over or under 3500 Kg maximum weight.
How often do you weigh your motorhome on a weighbridge.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Daves comment:-
"Were you previously a camper/ caravanner?"......how long for?.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We use SurevyMonkey which is brilliant at compiling results and its FOC.

See http://www.surveymonkey.com/


----------



## Kipper (May 1, 2005)

Peedee wrote "_or what is your annual mileage?

under 3000 
3001-5000 
5001-10000 
over 10000 _

to try and reflect annual usage of the van.

I think this would be wildly distorted by types of usage ie some people might take a couple of 3 week trips a year - but that trip is going from Scotland down to Spain and staying on a different campsite every night ie high mileage. Others might be away every few days or so but like to pootle around the neighbouring county and/or always stay on their favourite local CL. I don't have a high annual mileage although I generally have 2 or 3 trips away a year, each one lasting 1-2 months in duration. I do like to stay on campsites for quite a while as I like to thoroughly explore an area before moving on.

However despite these fairly lengthy stays away, I would rate my most frequent van use as actually using it locally - if I'm invited to a party/evening out, or even if I fancy an extended session in a pub that's not my local!! I find it an excellent solution to the drink/drive problem and saves me a fortune in taxis home. ie mileage there and back about 10 miles!


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

Under "What type of MHb do you own" can we have the option of "If any",
Am I the only one   


Biglol


----------



## 121308 (Mar 12, 2009)

*Questionnaire*



G'day from Downunder

What is an Aussi doing reading and enjoying mhfacts? Good question.

I have developed and patented an accommodation system for motorhomes, (caravans too) In the process of market research I used the services of an MA, PhD to construct a questionnaire on people's likes and dislikes relative to acommodation. I am not prepared to post it to a blog but happy to discuss your use of the material.

Forget the cold and snow, come to Oz.

Regards Rodpal


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

How about

Where would you have been this weekend if you hadn't spent it filling in the questioner?

:lol: 

Point being dont make it to big or require to much information as not many members will fill it in.

Andy


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

How many different types, makes etc did you look at before deciding and why did you select the one you have? Might help all the "newbys" or is that too long a question?
Margaret


----------



## honeybucket (Feb 27, 2010)

Why is it that motor home owners wave to each other whilst on the road, but ignore each other when on their pitches?


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

How many passengers do you usually travel with
Do you carry a Pet
Who do you insure with
What do you pay for insurance
Why did you decide that motorhoming was for you


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

What is the most useful advice you have been given :?: ..or
What is the daftest thing you have done :?: 

Just to add a bit of fun  maybe :?


----------



## suffolkmerc (Jul 25, 2010)

As a newbie, I'd be very interested in seein the results of a questionnaire like that. I wonder how many MOGS use adult only sites as we plan to most of the time,,, sorry kids !


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: Questionnaire*



rodpal said:


> G'day from Downunder
> 
> What is an Aussi doing reading and enjoying mhfacts? Good question.
> 
> ...


why dont you join this site, you must have lots of friends who come over to uk and go off in motorhomes/campers. you can then give them the info

Answer for questionairre as our members like a little drink or two

WHAT BEER DO YOU DRINK
WHAT WINE DO YOU DRINK


----------

